# Fattie Receipe Help ( First fatties)



## bigdaddylove (Aug 18, 2010)

OK ya'll I need some help.  I'm going to do my first fatties for opening day of football season and I'm planning on doing 3.  One is going to be Mexican themed with Chorzio Sausage and various other ingredients, # 2 is going to be Italian themed with Italian sausage and fixings, and for # 3 i want to Do a Mediterranean themed and I have no idea what type of sausage to use.  I was going with feta cheese, spinach, Klamato olives, and sun-dried tomato for the filling but stuck on complimentary sausage.  Any thoughts, suggestions, or ideas will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks BDL


----------



## carson627 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ground pork with Greek seasoning.  http://www.greekseasoning.com/

We use the stuff a lot,  It's pretty darn good.

Good luck,

Carson


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 18, 2010)

I found this one for you over on a sausage site I frequent - you could cut this in half and make into a fattie - the cooking instructions are obviously just so you have the info if you like the sausage

*Loukanika Sausage *  is a Greek fresh sausage made with lamb and pork and seasoned with orange rind. There are some recipes where the sausage is made entirely with pork or pork and beef but their authenticity might be questioned. The Greek mountainous terrain is ill suited for raising cattle but perfect for animals such as goats and sheep. The best example is the famous Greek "Feta" cheese which is made from goat and sheep milk. Using this line of reasoning beef  somehow does not lead itself easily into recipe....Most recipes include spices like garlic, oregano, thyme, marjoram, and allspice. Dry  red or white wine is often used.

Ingredients:

 2 lbs pork butt  - if you dont have a grinder buy pre ground for both meats

1 lb lamb

1½ Tbsp salt

1 tsp black pepper

3 cloves crushed garlic

1 Tbs grated orange peel

1 tsp allspice, ground

1 tsp dried thyme

1½ tsp dried marjoram or oregano

½ cup red wine

Instructions:

1. Grind meats through ⅜" plate

2. Mix ground meat with wine and all ingredients

3. Stuff into 32-36 mm casings, make 6" links

4. The sausage can be fried, baked or boiled. You may place it in a skillet with water to cover, bring it to a boil and then simmer on lower heat for about 20 minutes. Keep the cover on.

Pan fry or cook on grill.

This is a fresh sausage and should not be kept in a refrigerator for more than 3 days. If storing longer freeze it


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 19, 2010)

if all else fails a mild pork sausage should do the trick.....let us know how they turn out and post lots of photos!!!!! good luck!!!!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 19, 2010)

traditional gyro meat????? could be really good with a mint cucumber sauce.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm voting with the Junkie and saying go with the gyro sausage it sounds awsome and I have a great recipe from our buddy Joel (Solar Yellow)


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 19, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> I'm voting with the Junkie and saying go with the gyro sausage it sounds awsome and I have a great recipe from our buddy Joel (Solar Yellow)


Could you share that recipe? I have always wanted to try some gyro meat but haven't yet. Now I am thinking a gyro fattie on a pita with some taziki sauce, man my stomach is growling!


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 19, 2010)

that does sound really good! i change my vote! lol


----------



## flyweed (Aug 19, 2010)

gyro meat is Lamb. not sausage


----------



## chefrob (Aug 19, 2010)

flyweed said:


> gyro meat is Lamb. not sausage


i've seen lamb, lamb/beef, and lamb/pork, lamb/beef/pork.................if it is ground up, it is sausage. on one of the smaller greek islands chicken is the traditional fare.................either way i'm in for all of it!


----------



## caveman (Aug 20, 2010)

Me, personally, I would use some type of Bratwurst, smoked first.  (But that is because I think Brats are good anytime. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------



## flyweed (Aug 20, 2010)

Chefrob...that is not true:

actually "ground up" anything is NOT sausage, it's hamburger or rather just burger.

If we want to get "technical", sausage is a food made from ground meat, and, salt ,herbs, and spices. making "sausage" in any form whether encased or not is a traditional food preservation technique.

Dan


----------



## jcurrier (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is a link to a greek fatty that I did and really liked a while back-

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92365/greek-fatty-w-q-view


----------



## chefrob (Aug 20, 2010)

flyweed said:


> Chefrob...that is not true:
> 
> actually "ground up" anything is NOT sausage, it's hamburger or rather just burger.
> 
> ...


so are you saying that gyro meat is not a form of sausage...........it is ground, and has salt, herbs, and spices.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, since you already have Italian as one, you have the Med theme covered. You could expand by doing the greek thing with the lamb (which I really agree with), or you could move a bit further east and do something a bit Turkish  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Do some reasearch on Turk food. I had a dish there that was fire-hot spicey and darn good. I'll look for it in a little while and try to help you out. One ingredient for sure to put in a Med recipe is capers. They have a nice aromatic property to them that brings out a background flavor to meats and veggies alike. Grape leaves could make a nice layer also with some fetta and olive slices.

The Turkish dish is called Chicken Tava.. Ohh man would that be good rolled up in some sausage...

http://www.turkishcookbook.com/2007/11/chicken-tava.php


----------



## bigdaddylove (Aug 20, 2010)

thnaks for all your replies,  im going to go to the butcher shop and see if he has some ideas as well, eventually going to to get me one of those meat grinders.


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 21, 2010)

Since you don't have a grinder yet, I'd go with a mild sausage with greek seasonings. Or have your butcher grind you something up.

I can't wait to see the q view!


----------

